
How America Can Beat Russia in Cyber War, Despite Trump - tanto259
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/america-can-beat-russia-cyber-war-despite-trump/
======
sega01
What cyber war? You mean internal sources at the DNC leaking documents,
exposing their own corruption?

I've just about lost all respect for Wired.

